# صحيح لا تقسم، ومقسوم لا تاكل، وكْل حتى تشبع



## Arabic Guru

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هل المثل مستعمل عندكم؟

شكراً لكم


----------



## القرطاجني

لم أسمع به في تونس، 
لكن أظن أنه ثمة ما يشبهه :
ما تصح الصدقة ، كان ما يشبعوا مالي الدار. 
أي لا تصح الصدقة حتى يشبع أصحاب المنزل.


----------



## إسكندراني

ممكن تفسير المثل؟


----------



## Arabic Guru

إسكندراني said:


> ممكن تفسير المثل؟





> مَثل شعبي فلسطيني، يقال في وصف الشروط التعجيزية، عندما يطلب من رجل أن  يتناول الخبز، شريطة ألا يأكل كسرات الخبز المقطع وألا يقطع كسرة من رغيف  كامل وصحيح


----------



## Bakr

:...مثل مغربي تُستعمل فيه لفظة الأكل ويعبّرعن التعجيز والاستحالة والتناقض

اطلع تاكل الكرموس، انزل شكون اللي قالها ليك
أي: اطلع كي تأكل التين، انزل من قال لك ذلك


----------



## إسكندراني

ليست مثلها بالضرورة لكن عندنا عبارة في مصر اسمها عزومة المراكبية
عندما يدعو المراكبية من على متن قواربهم ضيوفا على اليابسة ليأكلوا معهم
غالبا لا تحدث طبعا بهذا الشكل لكن العبارة معروفة


----------



## doom_ss

في السعودية يستخدم: 
تقذفني في النهر ولا تريدني أن أبتل بالماء !!


----------

